# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Puentes >  Puente de Murillo de Gállego

## sergi1907

De camino entre los embalses de Ardisa y La Peña se encuentra este puente.

Por un lado están los restos del antiguo y unos metros más abajo el nuevo.











Un saludo :Smile:

----------

